# Ben Nye for w0c



## s0o_r0qish (Jul 24, 2007)

well im a nw45 and i was thinkin about buyin some ben nye e/s. any of yall use it before? where u satisfied? how bout the cost?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 25, 2007)

The Lumiere shadows are great.  I have tried all of them, but I want all of them.  I am also NW45, and if you like color, you'll love Ben Nye, plus the price is great.


----------



## aeni (Jul 25, 2007)

Ben Nye is cheaper than MAC!


----------



## s0o_r0qish (Jul 25, 2007)

thank you ladies...im just havin a hard time finding it! any help?


----------



## aeni (Jul 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s0o_r0qish* 

 
_thank you ladies...im just havin a hard time finding it! any help?_

 
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=e...=UTF8&z=9&om=1
http://search.ebay.com/search/search...e&ca  tegory0=
http://www.google.com/search?q=buy+b...ient=firefox-a


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s0o_r0qish* 

 
_well im a nw45 and i was thinkin about buyin some ben nye e/s. any of yall use it before? where u satisfied? how bout the cost?_

 
I love Lumiere Luxe Powders, Lumeire Grande Color, Pearl Sheen Eye Accents.  Very nice color payoff and cheaper than MAC (as was stated before)  I have a pressed e/s in Taupe, but it is okay to me, BUT the pot size is much bigger than MAC, UD and CARGO.

I have purchased Ben Nye from this 


online retailer.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 25, 2007)

It's a bit cheaper to get Ben Nye from an actual store.  I tihnk they sell retail for $7 versus online for $9.  If you can find a costume/theatre shop in your area I would go there instead.  Ben Nye is one of, if not the premiere stage makeup line, so if a theatre shop isn't carring it, they aren't much of a shop.


----------



## L281173 (Jul 25, 2007)

I have purchased Ben Nye Products from Rickys and also from http://www.alconebeauty.com


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_It's a bit cheaper to get Ben Nye from an actual store.  I tihnk they sell retail for $7 versus online for $9.  If you can find a costume/theatre shop in your area I would go there instead.  Ben Nye is one of, if not the premiere stage makeup line, so if a theatre shop isn't carring it, they aren't much of a shop._

 
I am having a tough time finding it in my area.  My cousin, who is pursuing a dance minor (math major) told me about a local store, but the Ben Nye stuff is not what I am looking for.


----------



## aeni (Jul 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_I am having a tough time finding it in my area.  My cousin, who is pursuing a dance minor (math major) told me about a local store, but the Ben Nye stuff is not what I am looking for.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What are you looking for?  Mehron? Kryolan? Cinema Secrets?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 26, 2007)

Hmm, well that sucks.  There are a lot of online retailors, so I am sure you can get it there.  Good luck!


----------



## s0o_r0qish (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks Ladies again...GOSH yall asre soo helpful *group hug*

oh yea...any sites that sell krylon?


----------



## aeni (Jul 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s0o_r0qish* 

 
_Thanks Ladies again...GOSH yall asre soo helpful *group hug*

oh yea...any sites that sell krylon?_

 
http://www.google.com/search?q=kryol...ient=firefox-a
http://search.ebay.com/search/search...n&ca  tegory0=


----------



## madamepink78 (Jul 29, 2007)

I do love the ben nye pigments ...really cheap and great color payoff...I purchased mine from some here in the sale thread


----------



## TenaE (Aug 13, 2007)

The eyeshadows are gorgeous. I've tried a few and what you see in the pan is what shows up on your lids, very nicely pigmented and long lasting, and cheap too! They are hard to find though, but well worth the search in my opinion.


----------

